# New guy on the block



## Dragoon (Apr 23, 2009)

:shooter: New guy here, just thought I'd rappel in and say Hi to everyone, currently doing time in the middle east in the security field. Looking forward to chatting with you all. Talk at ya later. Oh yea just started training in KaJuKenBo.


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 23, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## Nagel (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Apr 23, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....Stay Safe...


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 23, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> :shooter: New guy here, just thought I'd rappel in and say Hi to everyone, currently doing time in the middle east in the security field. Looking forward to chatting with you all. Talk at ya later. Oh yea just started training in KaJuKenBo.



Welcome. There are several members on board with an interest in that art. I'm only reading about it for the first time. Perhaps you could share some details of your training.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 23, 2009)

Greetings and salutations! That's a great art to study. Train hard


----------



## Combat Hapkido Girl (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## morph4me (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Jules_R (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Stay safe out there.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Dragoon (May 26, 2009)

Gordon Nore and anyone interested,
Kajukenbo, is a combination of *Ka*rate, *Ju*do and *Ju*jitsu,*Ken*po and Chinese *Bo*xing. It was established in 1947 by five masters of the above mentioned arts, (Peter Young Yil Choo, Frank Ordonez, Joe Holck, Adriano Emperado and Clarence Chang) in the Palamas Settlement in Hawaii (US Territory then) so that is why they say this is a genuine American Martial Art. (I first studied JI DO Kwon for several years). KaJuKenBo is a advanced street fighting art, with alot of Kenpo or Kempo depends if it is from the North or South of China. Our work outs are gruelling alot of time in the horse stance to build the core foundation, the legs. Combination of closed fist punches, joint manipulation and open hand techniques, with different kicks to keep them honest. Our Sigung, Sigung DelRosario (which we are fortunate to have a Sigung in the middle east) he is a DoD contractor from Hawaii, how lucky are we. We do alot of knuckle, softball and wrist push-ups, alot. Our kata is called Palama Set named after the settlement where it was created. Occasionally we train in the water to build our core, that is fun...NOT!!!! I Hope I given a little insight to the art known as KaJuKenBo. KA= Long Life JU= Happiness KEN= Fist BO= Style. Philosophical Meaning of KaJuKenBo= "Through this fist style one gains long life and happiness." *NOTE: One of our founders Sijo Adriano D. Emperado past away on April 5, 2009. He is thought of as the founder of KaJuKenBo. Thank-You Dragoon *


----------



## just2kicku (May 26, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> Gordon Nore and anyone interested,
> Kajukenbo, is a combination of *Ka*rate, *Ju*do and *Ju*jitsu,*Ken*po and Chinese *Bo*xing. It was established in 1947 by five masters of the above mentioned arts, (Peter Young Yil Choo, Frank Ordonez, Joe Holck, Adriano Emperado and Clarence Chang) in the Palamas Settlement in Hawaii (US Territory then) so that is why they say this is a genuine American Martial Art. (I first studied JI DO Kwon for several years). KaJuKenBo is a advanced street fighting art, with alot of Kenpo or Kempo depends if it is from the North or South of China. Our work outs are gruelling alot of time in the horse stance to build the core foundation, the legs. Combination of closed fist punches, joint manipulation and open hand techniques, with different kicks to keep them honest. Our Sigung, Sigung DelRosario (which we are fortunate to have a Sigung in the middle east) he is a DoD contractor from Hawaii, how lucky are we. We do alot of knuckle, softball and wrist push-ups, alot. Our kata is called Palama Set named after the settlement where it was created. Occasionally we train in the water to build our core, that is fun...NOT!!!! I Hope I given a little insight to the art known as KaJuKenBo. KA= Long Life JU= Happiness KEN= Fist BO= Style. Philosophical Meaning of KaJuKenBo= "Through this fist style one gains long life and happiness." *NOTE: One of our founders Sijo Adriano D. Emperado past away on April 5, 2009. He is thought of as the founder of KaJuKenBo. Thank-You Dragoon *



Welcome to MT. I too train in that art. My dad and uncle are black belts under Sijo Emperado.
Keep up the training...... legs, legs, legs and basics. What it's all about!


----------

